# Mini Hedgehog Magician?!?!



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

Today was a good day, woke up and my fiance already had gotten up and turned Nyx's light on. I figured we could wait a little bit on cleaning her liners because she doesn't come out once the light is on.. :| We took Bellatrix to the dog park and she got put in the paper because she is so well trained and just over all the best temperament they have seen in a dog  ... Come home and get ready to go swim, still don't bother Nyx because she gets enough noise with her bedroom right in the middle of the kitchen and living room. So we let her be and go on swimming. I get a tin sheet for her litter pan because we just got ready to do her c&c cage (Money was a little tight to do it sooner  ) and once I get everything together and go to pull her home up.. I notice she's not huffing or hissing. :shock: I pull all her fleece strips out and  she's GONE.. Now she can't climb her cage because there is material preventing it all the way almost a foot up.. roughly about 9 inches. I tore the house apart, no where to be found in the living room.. bedroom.. her room (which is basically bare just like the living room because we pretty much stay in the bedroom during the summer for the ac) .. The bathroom which is connected to the bedroom and we searched the kitchen. The stove is mesh to the floor besides a few holes that are very much not big enough for a hedgehog.. There are no holes in the wall and no where else for her to hide as we don't have much of anything in our home.. So my question is.. Has anyone had this problem and if so did they ever turn up.. It's just boggling my mind that she got out of her cage and just got on two legs and walked right out of our lives


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh no!  I hope you can find her or she comes out of where she's hiding









This is one of my biggest fears.


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

Mine as well.. I would rather deal with my fear of mealworms over this any day! Thing that gets me is she is no where in this house.. She can't be under the floor boards because we are in the basement.. The rest of the house is almost 80 degrees so I'm not worried about her getting cold and I even put blankets through out the house (It is small and barely furnished that's how I know I have checked everywhere) and I am just praying that there was that one spot I over looked.. This has me all kinds of worried


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Oh nooo!! Baby escape!! Maybe you could put some meal worms in a bowl and see if she eats them overnight and put flour on the floor and try to catch some tracks so you can see where she goes? 
I hope the door wasn't open...  
Did you check the couch cushions? Dexter likes to dig into them if i let him on the sofa


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this  I agree with DexterTheHog - put out the mealworms and dust the floor with flour. Also, have you checked your closet? I know hedgies that like to burrow deep in to pant legs and other such clothing items. Also, since it is so hot in the house, maybe you should put like a ceramic tile near the mealworms, or something along those lines, so she can cool down if she needs to - and that might also bring her out of hiding.

I will keep you and Nyx in my prayers that she comes out of hiding!


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh no!!! How did she get over a 9 inch smooth wall?! I'm sure she is around somewhere and you'll find her soon! Just seconding everything posters above have said about food and flour. Maybe put out some water, too, so she has something to drink. Argh, that's such a big fear. I gently lift Misha's fleece bunch every morning just to hear him huff and show that he's there. Good luck and keep us updated!!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

if it is possible to close off as many rooms as possible, put food/water/hides in each closed room/area.. that way it will be easier to narrow down where she is.
let us know when you find her.. keeping her in my thoughts!


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

Oooo I think I have an idea of where Nyx is.. I put food and water in all three rooms along with some blankets and put 70 kibbles in each bowl. Woke up and checked all the stations.. No burrowed Nyx but did find one bowl behind the couch (Which we lifted very carefully and didn't see her :shock: ) that had crumbs everywhere & she had eaten 30 pieces. Plus some water was gone, wheww now I put her wheel and home with her fleece strips beside it and tonight I am going to help lure her out with mealworms *shudders lol* and hopefully she will be back in her cage once again! Yay, so close lol.



moothecow said:


> Oh no!!! How did she get over a 9 inch smooth wall?!


When I seen she was gone.. I was making exactly these faces lolol  :shock: :?.. I couldn't believe it.. Nothing was knocked over or anything like that... I have seen her try to climb it in the past and she just slid down it and didn't really try because she would give up and go to her wheel.. Oye :roll:



mizgoldstein said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this  I agree with DexterTheHog - put out the mealworms and dust the floor with flour. Also, have you checked your closet? I know hedgies that like to burrow deep in to pant legs and other such clothing items. Also, since it is so hot in the house, maybe you should put like a ceramic tile near the mealworms, or something along those lines, so she can cool down if she needs to - and that might also bring her out of hiding.
> 
> I will keep you and Nyx in my prayers that she comes out of hiding!


Thank you so much, means a lot to me and I have put down the flour now that I have her sectioned off in one room lol and know where about she is. Tonight is the night watch.. lol with mealworms to help me lol.

I am keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Any update? Did you find her yet?


----------



## sadolakced (Jun 2, 2011)

Check inside your couch. If there's a hole in the bottom and hedgehog could get inside it.


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

sadolakced said:



> Check inside your couch. If there's a hole in the bottom and hedgehog could get inside it.


I was going to say this as well.
My ex-inlaws lost a ferret that way  
The flour idea is great! Hope she comes out for you tonight...


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

I checked everywhere in the living room after finding the food missing from her eating it.. No where.. I turned the sectional upside down. Nothing! :roll: This is one sneaky hedgehog.. I am going to wait till tonight when the sun goes down and sit by her bowl and wait.. She knows where it is because she ate out of it last night so I'm crossing my fingers that she will come back to it.. Sigh, just worries me


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

sadolakced said:


> Check inside your couch. If there's a hole in the bottom and hedgehog could get inside it.


Your a genius!!



Quinn said:


> Any update? Did you find her yet?


 I had to tear the lining a bit because she squeezed threw a tiny hole.. I didn't know hedgehogs could flatten themselves lol.. Yay.. Whewwwwwww Nyx is back in her cage and happy.. She started purring when I picked her up.. Hopefully she was happy that I found her because even I was sweating being in that room just looking for her.. :roll: Time to modify her cage some more ... whew, thank you all for your post and for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers!



Quinn said:


> Any update? Did you find her yet?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Little late to this whole saga, but I'm so glad you found her! You might think about making solid walls a bit higher than 9 inches, if she was able to get out. I remember Nancy saying several times that she's had a baby that escaped from a plastic tub that had nothing else in it. :shock:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Phew, thank goodness you found her!!! Let's hope she's had enough adventures for now!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So glad you found her!!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hooray!! I've been wondering what the latest news was


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

ohh so glad you are narrowing in!


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

Yayyyyy! Sooo glad Nyx has been found! I don't know how I didn't think to suggest inside the couch - that happened to me once when I was a little kid with my hamster! He escaped and was missing for a week and then my dad noticed our cats were intently watching our couch so he opened it up and found my little hamster inside, with about an ounce of cat food in there with him! He had been adventuring around at night and stealing kibbles from the cats' dish :lol: 

She was probably so happy to be in her mommy's arms again  that's so adorable that she started purring when you picked her up!

After you modify the cage, post some pictures of the setup!


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm so glad you found Nyx! I've been anxiously watching this thread praying you'd find her!!!! Whew!!! I'll bet you both sleep good tonight!


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm so glad you found her!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so glad you found her! It must be the biggest relief!


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

Thank you all sooooo much & it was a wonderful feeling.. She was looking at me like, thank you I've been meaning to find my way back to my cage but the sun has been stopping me lol.. Hopefully she got her wander lust out of her system and is now going to settle down and stay in it.. I am just relieved to have her back and safe inside her cage. I think my cats are as well  because as soon as she went missing they had to stay outside for a day 



mizgoldstein said:


> She was probably so happy to be in her mommy's arms again  that's so adorable that she started purring when you picked her up!
> 
> After you modify the cage, post some pictures of the setup!


I will be sure to do so.. We are in the process of figuring out what type of wall we are going to place around her cage. It just boggled my mind that she got out of that lol, wow .. To the drawing board :roll: & I know.. it made me all giddy and happy it was the cutest sound ever!


----------

